# Is it time for the Spanish massacre yet???



## Surferboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Just curious if its time to unpack the gotcha's.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I heard Okaloosa Pier had tons yesterday and today ranging from small up to 4 pounders. Not sure about P'cola pier. I was there the last two Sundays in a row and nothing. :banghead Since I have to drive from Gulfport, I think I'm going to wait a few more weeks before I come back and try again but if you're in the local area, you probably have a good shot now.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Sweet! I live in brokaloosa! Gonna get them gotchas shined up and ready to go.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They caught a bunch at P-cola pier on Wed.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

They're thick in Panama City.


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

There were some at the T pier yesterday afternoon for the first time ,so they are moving.P.S. pier is by 3 mile bridge on the gulf Breeze side, Also some were at the octogon side of the pensacola bridge during the week but all were small.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Water was dirty today but they were still eating.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

they were all over the place today


----------



## lureslinger (Oct 5, 2007)

I caught 8 Friday evening in about an hour and a half at the Pensacola Pier, with the lunker coming in at 21 1/2" and 3 pounds. Two others were in the 18-19" range, but mostly 13-14". I was fishing off the left (east) side about 50 feet from the T, using a 1-ounce Yozuri metallic sardine with the treble dressed with flashy mylar. I prefer those to gotchas--they seem to catch as many as gotchas, cast better, and best of all, only one treble hook!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *yucarenow (4/6/2008)*they were all over the place today


And the gotchas were flying! I almost got hitabout 10 times :banghead:banghead

Make sure you bring your safetygear to the pier:


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think theyre here. Caught these two this morning at the east jetties in Destin. The big one was 25in. Probably the biggest spanish Ive ever caught. I got to the jetties at about 6:15 and there was already about 10-15 people there.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

that big one barely had any teeth left all the ones in the front were worn down. Therewas also some pompano caught and bluefish.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are some NICE spaniards.:clap


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

They were extremely thick at P'cola Beach pier yesterday, practically eating the pier down. My buddy and I limited out in no time. Have a blast, they are here in droves! :hungry


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I will be down the weekend of the 18th, tell them to stay until I get there!!!


----------

